# Telefono inalambrico no carga



## myjamtec (Nov 17, 2006)

Hola compañeros, 

tengo un telefono inalambrico (Spiker Gamma) que no carga al colocarlo en la base, y creo que el usuario coloco pilas normales (no recargables) en vez de las habituales recargables. ¿que puede estar fallando en el circuito de carga de la base? Lleva un LM317T. Hay algun sitio donde pueda ver el circuito de carga, o orientarme. 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Apollo (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola myjamtec:

Pues si el usuario colocó pilas normales, ese es el problema, las pilas normales no se pueden recargar, corres el riesgo de una explosión, o de que por lo menos se revienten y se salga el ácido de las pilas. Además de que claro, algo debe estar quemado en el sistema de carga, tienes el diagrama del teléfono?, normalmente el transistor de carga es el que queda dañado. Revisa el voltaje que reciben las pilas al estar conectadas a la base.


Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Xipe_Ayotl (Feb 16, 2010)

Revivo mensaje:

Yo tengo el mismo problema con 2 teléfonos uno Panasonic y otro Radioshack, quisiera repararlos pero no tengo idea, ya me di una buena paseada por san google y nada, no me aparecen los diagramas. ¿alguna idea de como testear los telefonos?


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 16, 2010)

myjamtec: Ensaya la base con un paquete de baterias recargables en el telefono para descartar daños en el circuito del cargador. Debes usar el paquete que recomienda el fabricante del telefono. Salu2.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 9, 2010)

Tengo un problema similar.

Tengo un teléfono inalámbrico TOSHIBA modelo: SX-2800.







Y el problema está en la carga de la batería. Le compré una batería nueva, la instalé, y con lo poco de carga que trae, el teléfono funcionaba bárbaro. Podía llamar, y recibir llamadas perfectamente. Al día siguiente, lo encuentro totalmente descargado aunque lo puse sobre la base para cargarlo... El problema NO ES la batería, porque probé con tres distintas (dos nuevas, y una que tenía de mi otro teléfono).
Al principio, creí que se debía a que el transformador que tenía puesta la base era de 4,5v, teniendo que ser de 9v. Entonces compré uno de 9v (500mA. Necesita 210mA) y lo puse a cargar, y otra vez.. No levanta carga.

Con el multímetro medí la tensión de salida del cargador, y me marca al rededor de 12 o 15v... Pero NO me carga la batería...
Con el multímetro midiendo continuidad en el teléfono entre los contactores que tocan el cargador y los pines donde se conecta la batería, puedo medir que desde el pin positivo hasta cualquiera de los dos contactores inferiores, hay una continuidad con cierta resistencia (es decir, hay conexión, pero no es directa). Y con el pin negativo de donde se conecta la batería, no hay continuidad con ninguno de los contactos inferiores.
Sospecho que se habrá caído y ahora ese pin no toca con los contactores cargadores pero que sí alimenta el circuito del teléfono para funcionar.

Creen que pueda ser alguna otra cosa en caso de no ser lo que digo?

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

Nimer: Eso hubiera hecho yo. Tambien usaria una pila "fantasma". Es una resistencia pequeña, algunos 100s de ohms con un miliamperimetro y los pondria entre los contactos de carga de la base. Si el circuito funciona, marcará y por descarte seria la pila.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 9, 2010)

Probé el cargador con una resistencia de 660 ohms, y el amperímetro en serie y tengo unos 15 mA circulando. Abrí el cargador y todo parece estar en orden... Alimentándolo a 4,5v ya tengo 12v en la salida y está todo perfecto.

El teléfono lo abrí, y los contactos están bien, pero desconozco cómo es el circuito en estos aparatos en la parte del negativo de la batería con respecto a los contactores de carga... El problema parece estar ahí, pero como tiene la protección de las pistas, mucho con el tester no se puede hacer (además de ser con componentes súper chiquitos).

La batería ya sabía que no era desde el principio, ya que probé con 3 distintas, y todas funcionan en el otro tel.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

uhmmm.. tocará hacer el gasto y llevarlo al servicio tecnico especializado...
Saludos


----------

